# Most unusual exotic pet you've seen?



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Just of curiousity, what's the most bizarre animal you've seen or heard is kept by someone?

I spoke to a friend today who said their uncle used to keep a tenrec. I know these are kept by a couple of people on here but it's not an animal you hear is kept by someone every day.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

The genet has to be one of the coolest and unusual animal i've seen


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Aren't those being cross-bred with domestic cats now? Hmm maybe I'm thinking of ocelots.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> Aren't those being cross-bred with domestic cats now? Hmm maybe I'm thinking of ocelots.


Genets aren't cats, they just look similar. Maybe you are thinking of African servals or Asian Leopard cats? Those are used to make Savannah cats and Bengal cats.

Oddest pet...possibly an armadillo? Or a tamandua.


----------



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

do ganets really eat loads?

i guess it would be a tiger from american private owners but the best iv seen was an alpaca. they are so cute with their big eyelashes and man can they run fast!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

LauDub said:


> do ganets really eat loads?
> 
> i guess it would be a tiger from american private owners but the best iv seen was an alpaca. they are so cute with their big eyelashes and man can they run fast!


I keep genets, they aren't obviously greedy, they eat mince,day old chicks,they will also eat fruit and veg and cat food.

I would say Tamandua (Pua you are beautiful!)


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh okay. What are genets then? Civets? :/

And the tamandua... people keep them?!



Rum_Kitty said:


> Genets aren't cats, they just look similar. Maybe you are thinking of African servals or Asian Leopard cats? Those are used to make Savannah cats and Bengal cats.
> 
> Oddest pet...possibly an armadillo? Or a tamandua.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I baby sat a Coati for a couple of hours , he was cool but very sharp nails.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I met a hamster once. It was amazing.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> Oh okay. What are genets then? Civets? :/
> 
> And the tamandua... people keep them?!


Genets are viverrids (sp?). Don't know too much about that family but I think binturong and civets are in it.

Yep, there's some vids on youtube. Don't think they are very common though.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Cranwelli said:


> Just of curiousity, what's the most bizarre animal you've seen or heard is kept by someone?
> 
> I spoke to a friend today who said their uncle used to keep a tenrec. I know these are kept by a couple of people on here but it's not an animal you hear is kept by someone every day.


What would be 'bizarre'? See, the reason I like Exotics so much, is because they are interesting to study and are all so different. I don't usually go for what looks cute, what is uncommon, what looks strange etc, it is usually animals which are less documented in captivity that I am drawn to, and probably the top exotic animal I have ever met, was a Macaw Parrot. Their behaviour, social hierarchy and ability to learn and perform really draws me to them as being interesting. But maybe the strangest animal I have seen kept in captivity is an Armadillo, not quite sure why I think of them as strange... Just something unique I guess, there is no animal quite like the Armadillo! :2thumb:


----------



## Charliesreptiles (Feb 24, 2010)

*I know someone who keeps a Slow Loris as a pet, it was the most cutest thing ive every seen. It loves cuddles and Hugs and been tickled.*

*:no1: strangest pet ever!*


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Charliesreptiles said:


> *I know someone who keeps a Slow Loris as a pet, it was the most cutest thing ive every seen. It loves cuddles and Hugs and been tickled.*
> 
> *:no1: strangest pet ever!*


Oooh I forgot Slow Loris!! 

Conker the Slow Loris is awesome! :no1:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I recall a RFUK member owning one of these.

Pangolin.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

most unusual animal ive seen being kept is a polar bear... not really a pet though :2thumb:
also gazz the person with the pangolin lived in asia was a cute animal shame they dont do well in captivity, there are only a handful in zoos 
stu


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Oooh I forgot Slow Loris!!
> 
> Conker the Slow Loris is awesome! :no1:


 
*nods* Conker is amazing! :flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

oOOOo I haven't seen any "unusual exotic" animals


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Charliesreptiles said:


> *I know someone who keeps a Slow Loris as a pet, it was the most cutest thing ive every seen. It loves cuddles and Hugs and been tickled.*
> 
> *:no1: strangest pet ever!*


well, now you can own your very own loris skull, just £59! 

Primate Skull Replicas from Arizona Dry Bones :flrt:


Personally i think a Gimp makes the best pet


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

My friend's son has a dead butterfly as a pet -- not so exotic but certainly an unusual choice of pet


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I've seen raccon dogs, skunks meercats fruitbats, Asian leopards, panthers, and a few other weird things kept.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

gazz said:


> I recall a RFUK member owning one of these.
> 
> Pangolin.
> image


Pangolin gets my vote- awesome animal.

Been a favourite of mine for years. Does anyone know how to get one?


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Cranwelli said:


> Oh okay. What are genets then? Civets? :/
> 
> And the tamandua... people keep them?!


A quick video of a pair of my Pardine Genets in reply to you genet question :2thumb:

YouTube - Pardine Genets

Neil


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

We keep wallabies, not sure how unusual they are compaired to some animals people keep


----------



## Snake_bite (Apr 10, 2010)

Im sure some of you recieved these pics in an email. They are genuine and I can firmly say this has to be the most unusual pet Ive ever come across!





































Its funny people on here talking about the most unusual pet theyve ever seen when to the average Joe we keep the most unusual pets they are ever likly to see lol


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

When I was young we had a HUGE and Avery near us I can't remember then name of the Avery but the shop was called Vemoulins (odd name I don’t know if it's still open) has almost everything including: 

Rattlesnakes
various terrapins
Dutch Hair
Marmosets
Japanese gerbils
Sea horses
Lion fish
And some small Crocodiles
and lot's more if you are ever down in Stains check it out

The Avery had
Birds of prey & Toucans


----------

